# هل صلب المسيح حقاً؟.. أتمنى القراءة



## harout (31 ديسمبر 2006)

هل صُلب المسيح حقاً؟



إن عقيدة الفداء، أي موت المسيح على الصليب من أجل خلاص الجنس البشري، هي عقيدة جوهرية في صُلب الديانة المسيحيّة. فمبدأ الخلاص قائم في أصله على هذا العمل الفدائي، وهو عمل لم يخطط له البشر، أو يرسم معالمه الناس، إنما هو من صنع الله، وليس للإنسان أي فضل في ذلك.

ولكن موت المسيح على الصليب وبالتالي قيامته في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات، قضيّة اختلف عليها المسلمون والمسيحيّون منذ نشأة الإسلام، في مطلع القرن السابع الميلادي حتى عصرنا الحاضر. فالمسلمون ينكرون إنكاراً قاطعاً أن المسيح قد صُلب أو حتى مات موتاً طبيعياً (مع العلم أن لفيفاً من العلماء المسلمين يميلون إلى القول إن المسيح قد مات موتاً طبيعيّاً ثم رفعه الله إلى السماء). بينما يصرّ المسيحيّون عن قناعة لا شك فيها أن المسيح قد مات مصلوباً من أجل فداء الإنسان الخاطئ.

إن المسلمين يستهدفون من إنكارهم صلب المسيح إنكار مبدأ الفداء بل حاجة الإنسان إلى مخلص. بينما يرى المسيحيّون أنه لا خلاص من غير سفك دم، أي من غير عمل الكفارة الذي اتخذ شكله النهائي والأبدي على الصليب في شخص المسيح. فالكتاب المقدس في إشارته إلى صلب المسيح يقول: "بِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لا تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ" (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 9: 22).

وهو أمر يستنكره المسلمون أشدّ الاستنكار اعتقاداً منهم أنّ التوبة والأعمال الصالحة كافية لخلاص الإنسان من خطاياه، وأنّ الغفران يرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً برحمة الله وإرادته ولا علاقة له بعمل المسيح الفدائي على الصليب [1] . كذلك لا يؤمن المسلمون بضرورة وجود وسيط بين الله والناس لأن الإنسان، كما يدّعون يولد بريئاً وأنّ ما يرتكبه من آثام هي أخطاء متولدة عن ضعف الطبيعة البشرية ونقصانها وليس بفعل الطبيعة الساقطة التي ورثها عن آدم. وأودُّ هنا أن أُحيل القارئ إلى كتيّب قيّم بعنوان: "طبيعة الإنسان الساقطة في الإسلام والمسيحية"[2] عمد فيه المؤلف إلى تفنيد هذه الادعاءات تفنيداً جازماً مستعيناً بالمصادر الإسلامية والمسيحيّة على السّواء.

ولن أحاول هنا أن أعرض بالتفصيل المطول إلى الأسباب القاطعة التي ولّدت قناعة لا يشوبها الشك في إيمان المسيحيين بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته في اليوم الثالث، إنما سأُلمح إليها بشيء من الإجمال لأن دراسة مسهبة لمثل هذه الأسباب تقتضي كتاباً وليس كتيّباً.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام (2كورنثوس15:5)


ماذا يعني الصليب لك شخصياً ؟

يحتفل العالم المسيحي في هذا الوقت من كل عام بذكرى الفصح المجيد, ذكرى موت وقيامة السيد المسيح. فإذا بنا نرى فرصة لتبادل الهدايا, ولبس الثياب الجميلة, وأكل الأطايب... وإذا بالبعض الآخر يرى فرصة لتسويق بضاعته وتنشيط تجارته ... وإذا بآخرين يحتفلون بالمسرحيات والافلام والغناء والرقص, بل وبالسكر والقمار, الى ما هنالك من مُتَع الجسد والدنيويات ... وبالرغم من كل هذا يعلّقون الصليب على اعناقهم وعلى ابواب بيوتهم وفي سياراتهم, لكنهم للأسف الشديد, لا يدركون حقيقة هذه الذكرى ولا يلمسون معنى صليب المسيح وانتصاره على الموت. 

فالمسيح لم يصلب لكي نستمر في حياتنا الخاطئة, ولم يمت لنزداد في الغوص العميق في بحر الملذّات الدنيوية الفاسدة, والمطامع المادية الزائلة. 

لا يعني الصليب تعصّباً أعمى لهذا الدين او تلك الطائفة, بالمظهر الخارجي, بينما يفرغ القلب من محبة المسيح وروحه الصالح. 

لا يعني الصليب انتماء لهذه المجموعة او تلك, فنتذكّره في المناسبات, وبدون مفهومه الصحيح. 

فالذين لا يعرفون معنى صليب المسيح, يسميهم الانجيل بالهالكين الجاهلين, وأما الذين اختبروا قوة المسيح وغفرانه, فيقول الانجيل عنهم أنّ كلمة الصليب عندهم هم المخلّصين فهي قوة الله وحكمة الله. (1كورنثوس18:1و24) 

فالمسيح المدعو كلمة الله, جاء من قلب الله وذاته متجسّدا, لكي يحمل خطايا البشر في جسده, على الصليب, ليدينها ويمحوها؛ ولكي يغفرها لكل من يؤمن به حقاً وفعلاً, لا كلاماً وادّعاءً ؛ ولكي يمنح كل مؤمن به الحياة الابدية (يوحنا 16:3؛ 40:6و47) 

لم يُصلب المسيح لأنه كان ضعيفاً, حاشا, إذ قال لبطرس:" أتظن أني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة ؟" (متى 53:26) 

لم يُصلب المسيح لأن اليهود او الرومان كانوا اصحاب السلطة, فقد قال المسيح لبيلاطس الروماني : "لم يكن لك عليّ سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق ؛ لذلك الذي أسلمني اليك له خطية أعظم." (يوحنا 11:19) وإذ جاء اليهود ليمسكوا يسوع , قال لهم : "من تطلبون؟" فأجابوه: "يسوع الناصري!" فقال لهم يسوع: "أنا هو" فلما قال لهم إني أنا هو, رجعوا الى الوراء وسقطوا على الارض. (يوحنا4:18-6) 

بل لقد كانت ارادة الله أن يأتي في المسيح ويتحمّل عقاب خطايا البشر على الصليب, لكي يحرّرهم من الخطيئة ويخلّصهم من الشيطان ومن جهنّم. وقد قال المسيح بفمه الطاهر في يوحنا 15:10و17و18 " أنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف... أنا اضع نفسي لآخذها أيضاً, ليس أحد يأخذها مني, بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي, لي سلطان ان أضعها, ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً... " 

فالله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة, مات المسيح لأجلنا (رومية8:5) 

أي أنّ الله كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه, غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم (2كورنثوس19:5) 

لم ينتحر المسيح في الصليب عندما أسلم نفسه, حاشا, لأن اليائس والبائس هو الذي ينتحر, أما المسيح فبحُبٍ وبأس, "أسلم لأجل خطايانا واُقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رومية 25:4) 

هل رأيت محبة الله التي تجلّت في المسيح المصلوب عنك وعني؟ 

هل رأيت قوة الله التي تجلّت في قيامة المسيح المنتصر على الموت والشيطان؟ 

هل دخلت محبة الله وقوة الله الى قلبك وروحك وحياتك؟ 

هل صار يعني لك الصليب والقبر الفارغ أمراً جديداً عظيماً ؟

http://www.thegrace.com/issue13/a_mawd.htm

هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟
نعم وبكلّ تأكيد. لقد صلب يسوع المسيح، ومات على الصليب، ودفن، ثم قام من الموت في اليوم الثالث، وبعد أن ظهر لتلاميذه مرّات عديدة، صعد إلى يمين الله في الأعالي. هذه الحقائق يؤكدها لنا الإنجيل المقدس المحفوظ بقدرة الله من التحريف أو التشويه لكي يظل نورا لكلّ من يريد أن يهتدي إلى الحق والصراط المستقيم.

حادثة الصلب وما سبقها وما تبعها ولا سيّما قيامة المسيح من الموت مكتوبة في الإنجيل كما دونّه متى من الفصل26-28، وفي إنجيل مرقس من الفصل 14-16 ، وفي إنجيل لوقا من الفصل 22-24 ، وفي إنجيل يوحنا من الفصل 18-21 .

وبالإضافة إلى الأناجيل الأربعة، فإن معظم كتب العهد الجديد تشير إشارة واضحة إلى حادثة موت المسيح وقيامته. أما كتب العهد القديم أي التوراة، وكتب الأنبياء والمزامير (الزابور)، فهي أيضا تشير إلى موت المسيح إمّا بواسطة نبوآت مباشرة وإمّا بالإشارة الرمزية المتمثلة في تقديم الذبائح للحصول على مغفرة الذنوب. وإن افترضنا أنّ من الممكن أن نزيل من التوراة والزبور والإنجيل كلّ ذكر أو إشارة لموت المسيح وقيامته، فلن يبقى بعد ذلك من هذه الكتب المقدّسة إلا اجزاء متفرقة غير مفهومة.

فالمسيح هو محور الكتاب المقدس كلّه. وموته البديليّ الفدائي هو أهمّ عمل في كلّ التاريخ. وقيامته المجيدة هي أكبر برهان على قوّة الله تعالى وصدق المسيح البارّ. ولعلّ سؤالك هو لماذا سمح الله بموت المسيح علما أن الله عادل وأن المسيح البار لم يقترف ذنبا واحداً؟

وأنت أيها الصديق، إن فهمت الإجابة على هذا السؤال تكون قد فهمت إحدى أهمّ ركائز العقيدة المسيحية. قال المسيح: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبديّة." (يوحنا 3:16). وكتب الرسول بولس: "وما دمنا الآن قد تبررنا بدمه، فكم بالأحرى نخلص به من الغضب الآتي!" (روما 9:5).

إذن موت المسيح تمّ بمشيئة الله حتى يتمكن الإنسان أن يتصالح مع الله وينال الغفران الكامل والحياة الأبدية بواسطة الإيمان بالمسيح. موت المسيح الكفّاري كان ضروريا إذ ليس من طريق آخر لتأمين غفران الله للبشر المذنبين. "لأن الجميع قد أخطأوا وهم عاجزون عن بلوغ ما يمجد الله. فهم يبرّرون مجانا، بنعمته، بواسطة الفداء بالمسيح يسوع" (روما 23:3). جميع البشر أخطأوا (وهذا يشمل الأنبياء والرسل) وجميعهم واقعون تحت نفس العقاب ولا يمكن لمذنب أن يشفع في منذب آخر.

أمّا المسيح البارّ، فلأنه ابن الله المتجسد، فهو لم يقترف ذنبا واحدا ولم يعرف الخطيئة مطلقا. ولأنه تحمّل عقاب الخطيئة عوضا عنا بموته على الصليب، فله الحق أن يشفع فينا نحن الخطاة ويمنحنا غفران الله لخطايانا وسلاما وحياة أبدية. هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة للحصول على نعمة الله المجانيّة: الإيمان بموت المسيح الكفاري البديلي، وبقيامته المجيدة، معترفين له بالذنوب وتائبين توبة صادقة.



نرجو أن نكون قد أوفينا سؤالك حقه ونحن نرحب بك وبأسئلتك. ودمت بحفظ الله القدير.

أسئلة أخرى

back to Arabic Home page 
نعم …وما صلبوة وما قتلوة ؟!

نعم هذا حقيقي إلى حد كبير. فالرومان كانوا يستعمرون اليهود في ذلك الوقت، فلم يكن لليهود سلطة تنفيذ حكم الإعدام، ولو فعلوا لكانوا أعدموا المسيح رجما بالحجارة حسب شريعتهم، وليس بالصلب الذي كان أسلوب الرومان في تنفيذ أحكام الإعدام. والإنجيل يقول:

جاء (اليهود) بالمسيح من عند قيافا إلى دار الولاية (الرومانية) فخرج بيلاطس إليهم وقال لهم .. خذوه انتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم (شريعتكم) فقال له اليهود لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحدا- ليتم قول المسيح الذي قاله مشيرا إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعا أن يموت- قال له بيلاطس (الوالي الروماني) أ أنت إذا ملك. أجاب المسيح: أنت تقول أنى ملك، لهذا ولدت أنا ولهذا أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق، كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي .. فقال له بيلاطس ألست تعلم أن لي سلطانا أن أصلبك وسلطانا أن أطلقك أجاب المسيح: لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق. حينئذ أسلمه إليهم ليصلب." (يوحنا18: 28-32 ، 37، 19: 10 ، 11 ، 16)

اذن فالرومان هم الذين نفذوا حُكم الصلب فى المسيح وليس اليهود.

http://members.tripod.com/waterlive/mmaslboh.htm


----------



## باحثة عن الحق (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

إذا قد صلب المسيح 

والمسيح عندكم هو الله 


ودفن ثلاثة أيام 

إذن من كان يدير الكون في الوقت الذىكان فية الإلة مدفون


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2007)

باحثة عن الحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> إذا قد صلب المسيح
> 
> ...


 

*+*

عزيزتى ..

الذى مات هو (( الجسد )) الذى أتخذه المسيح له .. ولكن (( لاهوت )) المسيح لا يموت أبداً 

و كلمة (( لاهوت )) معناها .. الذات الالهيه ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2007)

+

سلام ونعمه ..


الاخ العزيز harout

الرومان هم من قاموا (( بتنفيذ )) حكم الصلب ... و لكن (( حكم )) الصلب و تقديم المسيح للرومان كان من اليهود ..

فعندما تصدر المحكمة حكماً بالاعدام شنقاً على متهم ما و يقوم (( عشماوى )) بتنفيذ هذا الحُكم .. فمن يا ترى المُتسبب فى الاعدام ؟.. هل عشماوى أم المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم ؟

فأنت تجد رفض بيلاطس تماماً لمسألة الصلب هذه .. و حاول مراراً أن يستميلهم ليعدلوا عن هذا القرار .. و لكنهم هددوه بأنه إن أطلقه يكون غير مخلص لقيصر .. و صاروا يصرخون أصلبه .. أصلبه .. و رددو بكل ثقه : دمه علينا و على أولادنا ..

فترى من الذى صلب المسيح ؟

و للحديث بقية إن أراد المسيح له كل المجد


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

harout قال:


> هل صُلب المسيح حقاً؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكلك مش قارء الموضوع


----------



## Basilius (8 يناير 2007)

*المسيح الهي*



باحثة عن الحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> إذا قد صلب المسيح
> 
> ...




اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك و الرب يبارك عمرك 
هسئل اسئلة و هجاوب عنها بالنيابة عنك 
هل اللة محدود؟
الاجابة لا بالطبع   اللة غير محدود
هل اللة واحد في المسيحية ؟ 
الاجابة نعم كما يقول الكتاب اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد 
و كما قال المسيح الرب الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد 
طيب لما حضرتك بتيجي تصلي لربنا طبعا بيسمعك   هل لا يقدر ان يسمع كل البشرية في نفس الوقت؟   بالطبع الرب قادر على هذا 
هل اللة موجود معكي ؟ الاجابة نعم   طيب و هل اللة موجود في طل مكان ؟ الاجابة نعم 
طيب كيف يكون اللة واااااااحد و في نفس الوقت يكون موجود في كل مكان و كل زمان و في نفس الوقت و بكامل لاهوتة مع انة واحد ؟ 
الاجابة لان اللة غير محدود ولا يقاس روح البشر كمثل روح اللة 
فروح البشر محدودة بينما روح اللة غير محدودة و موجودة في كل مكان و زمان 
كلام جميل جدا و اظن اننا متفقين علية 
طيب اذن اللة موجود في كل مكان و كل زمان بكامل لاهوتة في اي وقت و اي مكان و كل الاماكن 
طيب خلاص اللة كان موجود في كل مكان على الارض و في السماء و كان مع التلاميذ و اليهود متمثلا في صورة جسد بة ملىء كل الاهوت و في نفس الوقت لاهوت اللة الغير محدود كان يملىء المسكونة الارض و السماء و كل مكان 
اللذي ماتا هو الجسد اما روح اللة لا تموت 
اذن المسيحية لا تقلل من قدرة لاهوت اللة بل بالعكس تجسد اللة اكبر دليل على مقدرة اللاهوت انة يكون في اي وقت و بكل زمان 
بعد كل دة سؤالي لحضرتك 
لا اقصد الاستفزاز و لكن لكى تفهمي 
في السيرة النبوية لابن هشام و عندما اسرى بالنبي الى السماء و ري اللة و هو يسجد و يصلي و يقول سبوح سبوح و راة في هيئة شاب جميل و قال لمسنى اللة و احسست ببرودة اصبعية 
و مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان الاسلام يقول ان اللة لا يتجسد و ان اللة ليس كمثلة شىء 
و ان لاهوت اللة لا يرى ؟ 
اذن فعلى كلام المسلمين و بنفس طريقتهم اقول ان هذا هو التقليل من قدرة اللة لان محمد راى اللة في صورة شاب و في نفس الوقت الاسلام ينفى ان اللة يتجسد و هذا تعالى اللة عن كل شىء 
اذن فما هو تفسير رؤية محمد للة في صورة شاب ؟
هل هو تجسد؟
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فلماذا تنتقدون الاتجسد في المسيحية و تقولون تعالى اللة عما تقولون 
الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا


----------



## المغتربة (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

إذا قد صلب المسيح 

والمسيح عندكم هو الله 


ودفن ثلاثة أيام 

إذن من كان يدير الكون في الوقت الذى كان فية الإلة مدفون


----------



## Basilius (8 يناير 2007)

يارب ارحمني 
يا ستي اقراي الموضوع و الاجابة انا كاتبها 
هتسئلي تاني ؟ 
طب انا هسئل من كان يدير الكون عندما راي محمد اللة و هو يسجد و يقول سبوح سبوح 
و من كان يدير الكون عندما لمس اللة محمد و احس محمد ببرودة اصبعية 
وو من كان يدير الكون عندما تجلى اللة لموسي 
و من كان يدير السموات العليا عندما ينزل اللة الى السموات السفلى 
اقراي الموضوع و الرد من فضلك و بلاش التهرب


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

avada Cadavra قال:


> يارب ارحمني
> يا ستي اقراي الموضوع و الاجابة انا كاتبها
> هتسئلي تاني ؟
> طب انا هسئل من كان يدير الكون عندما راي محمد اللة و هو يسجد و يقول سبوح سبوح
> ...



 عمى متقع،مش كده يا أخي؟ 
الله يصبّرنا نحن الخطاة لمجد اسمه القدوس
نعم نعم نعم المسيح صلب وعُلق على خشبة،وغير ده مافييييش كلااااااااام.
الى اللقاء


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

avada Cadavra قال:


> يارب ارحمني
> يا ستي اقراي الموضوع و الاجابة انا كاتبها
> هتسئلي تاني ؟
> *طب انا هسئل من كان يدير الكون عندما راي محمد اللة و هو يسجد و يقول سبوح سبوح *
> ...




شكرا على الموضوع 


قال سبوح سبوح


----------



## Basilius (8 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> عمى متقع،مش كده يا أخي؟
> الله يصبّرنا نحن الخطاة لمجد اسمه القدوس
> نعم نعم نعم المسيح صلب وعُلق على خشبة،وغير ده مافييييش كلااااااااام.
> الى اللقاء



ربنا يفتح الاعين المغلقة و القلوب المتحجرة عزيزي 
شكرا لسيادتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك انت و كل اولادة


----------



## Basilius (8 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> 
> قال سبوح سبوح



شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك 
و كلنا نعمل لمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح 
الرب يبارك حياتك انت و كل اولادة


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

شكراً يا أفادا...
بس حلوة دي قصّة:سبّوح سبّوح!!!
مش كده يا ستان؟(^_^)


----------



## يا هادى (17 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى الهدى
من فضلكوا اشرحوا لى هذا النص:
الذي في ايام جسده اذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت وسمع له من اجل تقواه (عبرانين 5:7)
وفى انتظار ردوكم المحترمه
تحياتى


----------



## متحاور (19 يناير 2007)

avada Cadavra قال:


> طب انا هسئل من كان يدير الكون عندما راي محمد اللة و هو يسجد و يقول سبوح سبوح
> و من كان يدير الكون عندما لمس اللة محمد و احس محمد ببرودة اصبعية




ادلتك لو سمحت


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*كنز العمال ج 1 ص 228 
الطبعة الحديثة 


1151 - رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة فقال‏:‏ لي يا محمد أتدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى فقلت يا رب في الكفارات قال وما الكفارات قلت إبلاغ الوضوء أماكنه على الكراهيات والمشي على الأقدام إلى الصلاة وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة‏.‏ 


‏(‏طب عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن أبيه‏)‏‏.‏ 


.‏ 


1152 - رأيت ربي في صورة شاب له وفرة ‏(‏الوفرة‏:‏ الشعر المجتمع على الرأس أو ما سال على الأذنين منه أو ما جاوز شحمة الأذن‏.‏ انتهى‏.‏القاموس‏)‏‏.‏ 


‏(‏طب في السنة عن ابن عباس‏)‏ ونقل عن أبي زرعة أنه قال‏:‏ هو حديث صحيح قلت ‏(‏كذا وفي المنتخب قلت قال الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي رحمة الله عليه هو محمول على رؤية المنام وكذا الحديث الخ‏)‏ وهو محمول على رؤية المنام وكل الحديث السابق كالآتي‏


1153 - رأيت ربي في المنام في صورة شاب موفر في الخضر عليه نعلان من ذهب وعلى وجه فراش من ذهب‏.‏ 


‏(‏طب في السنة عن أم الطفيل‏)‏‏.‏ 

1154 - رأيت ربي في حظيرة من الفردوس في صورة شاب عليه تاج يلتمع البصر‏.‏ 


‏(‏طب في السنة عن معاذ بن عفراء‏)‏‏.‏ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أخرج الترمذي في سننه ( 5 : 368 ) : عن معاذ بن جبل قال : ( أبطأ رسول الله (ص) ذات غداة عن صلاة الصبح ، حتّى كدنا نتراءى عين الشمس ، فخرج سريعاً فثوّب في صلاته ، فلمّا سلّم دعا بصوته ، قال لنا : على مصافكم كما أنتم ، ثمّ إنفتل إلينا ثمّ قال : أما إنّي سأحدّثكم ما حبسني عنكم الغداة ، إنّي قمت من الليل ، فتوضّأت وصلّيت ما قدر لي ، فنعست في صلاتي حتّى إستثقلت ، فإذا أنا بربّي تبارك وتعالى في أحسن صورة ، فقال : يا محمّد ، فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ ، قلت : لا أدري ، قالها ثلاثاً ، قال : فرأيته وضع كفّه بين كتفي حتّى وجدت برد أنامله بين ثديي ... ). 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وهذا اول اثبات في ان محمد راى ربة و كلمة و قد لمسة ربة و احس محمد ببرودة اصبع الهة (لاهوتة لة اصبع ) و كف كمان 
و سنضع بقية الاثباتات لاحقا *


----------



## someone (22 يناير 2007)

عندي سؤال وارجو تشغيل العقل فيه في الانجيل تقولوون ان المسيح صولب من اجل تكفير البشريه من الذنوب هل هذا يعقل هل شخص يأخد بذنب شخص اخر هلي يجوز هل هذا عدل الاهي لا اعتقد لان الله سبحانه وتعالي يحاسب الشخص نفسه علي ما عمله من ذنوب يقول الله تعالي في القراءن الكريم
(ولا تزروا وازرة وزر اخري) معناها ان الله يحاسب العبد علي ما عمله من ذنوب ولا يعاقب شخص اخر بسبب ذنب فعله شخص اخر هذه من ناحيه.
من ناحيه اخري انتوا تعتقدون ان عيسي عليه السلام صولب ومات من اجل البشريه فمن كان يدير الكون اثناء موته وانتوا تعتقدون ان عيسي هو الثلاوث وهل يجوز ان اللاه يصلب او يموت؟
ارجو تشغيل العقل ونحن نريد التوفيق والهدايه لاي شخص كما يقول الله سبحان الله وتعالي
(انك لا تهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء) 
وشكرا وارجو قرات هذا التعليق


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2007)

someone قال:


> عندي سؤال وارجو تشغيل العقل فيه في الانجيل تقولوون ان المسيح صولب من اجل تكفير البشريه من الذنوب هل هذا يعقل هل شخص يأخد بذنب شخص اخر هلي يجوز هل هذا عدل الاهي لا اعتقد لان الله سبحانه وتعالي يحاسب الشخص نفسه علي ما عمله من ذنوب يقول الله تعالي في القراءن الكريم
> (ولا تزروا وازرة وزر اخري) معناها ان الله يحاسب العبد علي ما عمله من ذنوب ولا يعاقب شخص اخر بسبب ذنب فعله شخص اخر هذه من ناحيه.
> من ناحيه اخري انتوا تعتقدون ان عيسي عليه السلام صولب ومات من اجل البشريه فمن كان يدير الكون اثناء موته وانتوا تعتقدون ان عيسي هو الثلاوث وهل يجوز ان اللاه يصلب او يموت؟
> ارجو تشغيل العقل ونحن نريد التوفيق والهدايه لاي شخص كما يقول الله سبحان الله وتعالي
> ...



*ياريت تصحح كلامك الاول 
وبعدين تبقى ترد على الكلام المكتوب 
وساعتها هتعرف اجابة سؤالك العبقري من كان يحكم الكون ..........
معلومة لك   لاهوت اللة نفسة لا يرى ولا يموت ابدا فروح اللة سرمدية منذ الازل و الى الابد 
اما لاهوت اللة نفسة في الاسلام فهو لة كفا و اصبعا و لمس بهم ثديي محمد *و احس ببرودتهم


----------



## Basilius (23 يناير 2007)

*ثانيا 
وبعد ان اثبتنا في الرد لمجرد ضحض شبوهات المسلمين عن التجسد ان محمد راى اللة في صورة شاب 
سنورد الدليل على صلاة الة الاسلام و سجودة و هو يقول سبوح سبوح 
كتاب السيرة الحلبية في سيرة الامين المامون 
كتاب السيرة الحلبية، الجزء 2، صفحة 131.

أقول لعل المراد بمن صحبك من كان تابعا لك فى دينك عاملا بسنتك أى وهو مراد جبريل بأمته صلى الله عليه وسلم فى قوله أن أبسط جناحى لأمتك على الصراط والله أعلم 
وفى رواية إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأى الحق سبحانه وتعالى خر ساجدا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فأوحى الله عز وجل إلى ما أوحى 
وقد ذكر الثعلبى والقشعرى فى تفسير قوله تعالى   فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى أن من جملة ما أوحى إليه إن الجنة حرام على الأنبياء حتى تدخلها يا محمد وعلى الأمم حتى تدخلها أمتك قال القشيرى وأوحى إليه خصصتك بحوض الكوثر فكل أهل الجنة أضيافك بالماء ولهم الخمر واللبن والعسل ففرض على خمسين صلاة فى كل يوم وليلة 
أقول تقدم أن من جملة ما أوحى إليه فى هذا الموطن من القرآن خواتيم سورة البقرة وبعض سورة الضحى وبعض ألم نشرح وقد تقدم ذلك عند الكلام على أنواع الوحى وقدمنا أنه يضم لذلك هو الذى يصلى عليكم وملائكته الآية على ما تقدم 
هذا وفى حديث رواته ثقات لما وصلت إلى السماء السابعة قال لى جبريل عليه السلام رويدا أى قف قليلا فإن ربك يصلى قلت أهو يصلى وفى لفظ كيف يصلى وفى لفظ أخر قلت يا جبريل أيصلى ربك قال نعم قلت وما يقول قال يقول سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح سبقت رحمتى غضبى ولا مانع من تكرر وقوع ذلك له صلى الله عليه وسلم من جبريل ومن غيره فى السماء السابعة وفيما فوقها لكن يبعد تعجبه صلى الله عليه وسلم من كونه عز وجل يصلى فى المرة الثانية وما بعدها 
وورد أن بنى إسرائيل سألوا موسى هل يصلى ربك فبكى موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لذلك فقال الله تعالى يا موسى ما قالوا لك فقال قالوا الذى سمعت قال أخبرهم أنى أصلى وأن صلاتى تطفئ غضبى والله أعلم 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزلت إلى موسى أى وفى رواية ثم انجلت تلك السحابة أى عند وصوله إلى سدرة المنتى الذى هو المحل الذى وقف فيه جبريل فأخذ بيده جبريل فانصرف سريعا فأتى على إبراهيم فلم يقل شيئا ثم أتى على موسى وهذا *


----------



## نجم ثاقب (23 يناير 2007)

أما زلتم تتساءلون هل صلب المسيح أم لا !!!!!!!
لن نقول لكم من ديننا أنه شبه لهم أنه المصلوب .
بل سأثبت لكم من رد فعل التلاميذ وكل من امن به ومن خلال كتبكم
أنهم ظنوه صلب ومات ولكنه فاجأهم أنه حي ....
نعم يا اخواني ويا أخواتي .....
شوية تفكير وعقل في النصوص ....حللوها منطقيا .....
سترون أنه لم يصلب ....
ولكنها قدرة الله في التشبيه شكلا وصوتا ...أليس الله بقادر ؟
أليس يستطيع الله أن يحمي حبيبه المسيح ؟
سترون من كتبكم المنطق والعقل الذي يؤكد أنه لم يصلب ....
وأنه لم ينبىء لا بصلب ولا قيامة ....
نعلم أن ذلك صعب عليكم أن تعترفوا به باسم المنطق ....
ولكن ذلك ضوء نلقيه لأجل هدايتكم للحق من منطق نصوصكم .

من دون تعصب .... لو نظرنا للأمور بعقل لرأينا من الاناجيل عدم منطقية الصلب .
قال الله في القران ( وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم )
لذلك ان القول بان المسيح هو الله أو ابنه أعظم خطيئة من ايمانكم بالصلب .
لأن الله شبه لهم أن المسيح هو المصلوب ...هو قادر على أعظم تشبيه ....
والدليل هو من النصوص التالية وبعدها أسأل أصحاب العقل ومنطق الفهم :
فقط تأملوا هذه النصوص المختلفة من الاناجيل :
متى اصحاح 28/16 ( أما التلاميذ الأحد عشر فذهبوا الى الجليل , الى الجبل
مثلما أمرهم يسوع , فلما رأوه سجدوا له , ولكن بعضهم شكوا ) .
مرقس اصحاح 16/8 (فخرجن من القبر هاربات من شدة الحيرة والفزع ) .
مرقس اصحاح 16/10 (فذهبت وأخبرت تلاميذه , وكانوا ينوحون ويبكون ,
فما صدقوها عندما سمعوا أنه حي وأنها رأته ) .
مرقس اصحاح 16/13 (فرجعا وأخبرا الاخرين , فما صدقوهما ).
لوقا اصحاح 24/37 (فخافوا وارتعبوا وظنوا أنهم يرون شبحا ).
يوحنا اصحاح 20/25 (فقال له التلاميذ : رأينا الرب فأجابهم : لا أصدق
حتى أرى المسامير في يديه ....) .

فليتأملوا تلك النصوص :
ظن التلاميذ المؤمنين أنهم يرون شبحا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ظللوا ينوحون ويبكون لأنه لا توجد بشارة بالقيامة ....أين عقولكم ؟؟؟
فقط احكموا بردود فعل كهذه بمنطق ....
هل هذه الردود تناسب بمنطقية أناس رأوا الصلب بعيونهم وتفاجأوا
أن المسيح حي...كانت مفاجأة لأن الله أبدع وقدر على التشبيه
ليظنوا أن المصلوب بالفعل هو المسيح ...
فهل ردود أفعالهم ألبق على أشخاص شبه لهم ؟
أم تناسب مؤمنين رأوا معجزات المسيح باحياء الموتى وعلموا
من الكتب ومنه أنه سيصلب ويقوم بعد صلبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والله انه لو أخبرهم بأنه سيصلب ويقوم في اليوم الثالث كما يزعمون
فانهم ان بكوا عليه عند الصلب ....سيمسح كل منهم دموع الاخر
ويقولون بايمان ثابت : الى اللقاء كما وعدت بعد ثلاث أيام يا يسوع .
ولكن ردودهم ليست ردود المؤمنين الذين سمعوا منه شيئا هاما .
لأنه بالأصل لم يخبرهم أنه سوف يصلب ويقوم .
وهذا أكثر منطقية لردة فعلهم .....
والله ردة فعلهم تتناسب مع ( شبه لهم ) .
أعطوني اسما واحدا لمؤمن واحد انتظر يسوع ولم يتفاجأ .....
اذا كان توما التلميذ قال لن أصدق حتى أرى ......
فكيف سيصدق كل الناس بعده ......
والله لو أنه أخبرهم بصلب وقيامة ......
فاذا كان قد تخفى من اليهود حتى يتم كل شىء........
فالمنطق اذا تم وقام أن تحرسه الملائكة ويمشي في وسط اورشليم
ليرى الناس اعجاز القيامة وقهره للموت , حتى يؤمنوا ....
أليس من حقهم أن يشهدوا على أهم نعمة لخلاصهم .....
لهذا أرى منطقيا أن يسوع تخفى وقابل المؤمنين به بالسر ....
حتى يظن اليهود أنه قد صلب ....فيعطيهم وصاياه ويخبرهم بما سيحدث.
واللا لظهر لليهود ليريهم مجده وحقيقته ليشهدوا له بنعمة الخلاص...
أليس كذلك يا أحبابي ؟؟
ولو كان القطيع قد هرب وتفرق عند ضرب الراعي ......
فلا شك أنه لن يتفرق منتظرا وعد الراعي .......
أليس كذلك .....
فكروا بمنطق .....واستغفروا الله أن تنزلوه لكي يشتم ويبصق عليه ويضرب
....تعاليت يارب علوا كبيرا ....
ان محبتك لا تأتينا بتدنيس قدسيتك أبدا ....
محبتك معنا منذ الولادة .....
محبتك لن تنتظر أحد ....
فنعمك علينا محبك ....وحفظك للأجنة محبة .......
محبتك ولدت مع خلقك لادم .....
أخطأ ادم فعاقبته وتبعته محبتك بوعدك له بأن غفرانك مشتاق لتوبته .
تعاليت يارب ....محبتك طاهرة .... تمجدك ....
محبتك لا تنتظر سنوات وسنوات لتبرهنها لنا .....
كما أخبرت المسلمين عنها بالحديث القدسي :
(يا ابن ادم ....جعلتك في بطن أمك ....وغشيت وجهك بغشاء...لئلا تنفر من الرحم...
وجعلت وجهك الى ظهر أمك لئلا تأذيك رائحة الطعام ...
وجعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك ومتكأ عن شمالك ...
فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد ...وأما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال ....
وعلمتك القيام والقعود في بطن أمك ....فهل يقدر على ذلك غيري ....
فلما أن تمت مدتك ...وأوحيت الى الملك بالأرحام أن يخرجك ....
فأخرجك على ريشة من جناحه....
لا لك سن تقطع ...ولا يد تبطش ....ولا قدم تسعى....
فانبعث لك عرقان رقيقان في صدر أمك يجريان لبنا خالصا ....
حارا في الشتاء وباردا في الصيف ...
وألقيت محبتك في قلب أبويك ....
فلا يشبعان حتى تشبع...ولا يرقدان حتى ترقد ....
فلما قوي ظهرك واشتد أزرك ..بارزتني بالمعاصي في خلواتك...ولم تستح مني...
ومع هذا ....ان دعوتني أجيبك ...وان سألتني أعطيتك...وان تبت الي قبلتك ) .
الله... انها أعظم صور المحبة ...التي تولد معنا ...وتسبق معاصينا....
هذه المحبة التي نريد ....
تعاليت يارب عن محبة شرطها أن نؤمن أنك ضربت وشتمت وبصق عليك !!!!
تعاليت وتعالت محبتك عن ذلك .

فيا اخواني ....
الأمر واضح من كتبكم .....
أنتم بهذا المنتدى مؤمنين تحفظون التعاليم جيدا ....
ولا تنسوها ....وتتمنون أن ترون المسيح ولو لحظة في منامكم ....
فما بالكم لو أنتم في مكان أحد التلاميذ والمؤمنين الأوائل ....
لو كان يسوع قد أخبركم أنه سيقوم .....
وأنتم عاشرتوه يوما بيوم ورأيتم كيق أحيا الموتى بعيونكم .....
ألا تتفقون معي بأنكم لو رأيتم الصلب وبكيتم على الامه ....
ألا تهتف قلوبكم بالايمان والأمل القادم :
اذا مت يا يسوع فالى اللقاء بعد ثلاثة أيام ...أليس كذلك ؟
اجعلوا نفسكم بعقل اليوم وايمان اليوم ....
هل تكون ردود أفعالكم كأفعال التلاميذ والمؤمنين الأوائل ؟
طبعا لا .....
ولأنهم المؤمنون الأوائل وتلاميذ المسيح ....
لن يكون عذرهم في ردود أفعالهم سوى أن المسيح بالأصل
لم ينبئهم لا بالصلب ولا بالقيامة .
وهذا منطق العقول .... من تحليل ردود الأفعال من النصوص .
هذا ما أقوله .....
الرجاء الرد فقط بمنطق وليس التعصب .
فالأمر واضح جدا ....
وردود الأفعال الغريبة عمن ينتظرون القيامة ...
لا تناسب سوى من ظنوه قد صلب ومات وتفاجأوا أنه حى ....
أترك الاجابة بينكم وبين أنفسكم بعد قراءة نصوص الاناجيل
الخاصة بردود فعل التلاميذ حول حياة المسيح بعد الصلب .
ولا تنسوا أن ذلك كان أعظم حدث يمس ايمان التلاميذ
فهل هذا كان حدثا ينسى ممن يريد لايمانه وعقيدته أن تنتصر ؟!
هل معقول أنهم كلهم نسوا أعظم حدث أنبأ به يسوع ؟؟؟!!!!!!
طبعا غير معقول ....
لكن ردة الفعل هذه الموحدة من الجميع تؤكد أن المسيح
بالأصل لم ينبئهم لا بصلب ولا قيامة ....
فما رأى عقولكم ومنطقكم دام عزكم .؟؟؟؟؟؟


أدعو الله لكم بالخير والهداية
اللهم اني قد بلغت ...اللهم اهدهم للحق .
وأطيب التمنيات لكم جميعا .

           من أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Basilius (23 يناير 2007)

*تقول اين عقولكم 
طيب 
تقول ان المسيح لم يمت بل شبة لليهود استنادا الى الاية سورة النساء 4: 157
وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً". 

وفي آية 158 يتابع: 

"بَل رَفَعَهُ اللهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً". 
هذة الاية التي تستندون اليها 
ما رايك في بقية الايات مثل 
إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ" (سورة آل عمران 3: 55). 
"وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ" (سورة المائدة 5: 117
وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً" (سورة مريم 19: 33). 

تعالى ناحذ الاية دي مثلا 
إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ" (سورة آل عمران 3: 55). 
قال الرازي "روى ابن عباس ومحمد ابن اسحق أن معنى متوفيك أى مميتك". 

                                  (تفسير الرازى جزء 2 ص 457 )

قال السيوطي في كتاب (الإتقان جزء1 ص 116) "متوفيك: مميتك
كتاب (جامع البيان ص 289 ـ 292) جاء فية ما يلي 
1ـ عن ابن حميد … عن ابن إسحق عن وهب ابن منبه أنه قال: "توفي المسيح ثلاثة ساعات حتى رفعه" (جامع البيان) 

2ـ وقال محمد ابن اسحق: "توفي سبع ساعات ثم أحيا الله ورفعه" 

3-في تفسير ابن كثيرعن إدريس أنه قا ل: "مات المسيح ثلاثة أيام ثم بعثه الله ورفعه
ما هذا التضارب 
اية واحدة تقول انة لم يقتل و لم يمت و ايات اخرى تقول انة مات و مع ذلك يتضارب اقوال علماء المسلمين في مدة الموت للمسيح 
وتقولون اين عقولكم ؟؟؟ اين عقولكم انتم حتى العلماء متضاربون 
و على فكرة كلمة الوفاة بالمعنى في القران هي الموت بصوا كدة 
1ـ سورة الزمر (42) "الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها"

2ـ سورة النساء (14) "حتى يتوفاهن الموت"

3ـ سورة السجدة (11) "يتوفاكم ملاك الموت"

وهناك العديد من الآيات القرآنية بهذه الصورة التي توضح أن معنى الوفاة هو الموت الحقيقي 
اذن اية واحدة فقط تقول ان المسيح لم يمت و ايات اخري تقول انة مات 
حتى في تفاسير الاية التى تقر انة لم يمت و شبة لليهود نجد ان علماء المسلمين لم يتفقوا اتفاقا واحدا على الشخص اللذي شبة لليهود  حتى في دي هناك تضارب 
 كتاب جامع البيان (ص12ـ16) فقد قيل:

(1) أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على أحد الحواريين ويدعى سرجس: 

     إذ قيل:  "حدثني رجل كان نصرانيا وأسلم أن عيسى حين جاءه من الله أني رافعك إليَّ، قال: يا معشر الحواريين، أيُّكم يحب أن يكون رفيقي في الجنة، على أن يُشبَّه للقوم في صورتي، فيقتلوه مكاني؟

فقال سرجس: أنا يا روح الله.

    قال له عيسى: فاجلس في مجلسي. فجلس فيه، ورُفع عيسى، فدخلوا عليه فأخذوه فصلبوه وشبه لهم، إذ راوا الوجه وجه عيسى والجسد ليس جسده، ولكن آخرون قالوا هو هو"

(2) وقيل أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على يهوذا الذي أسلمه لليهود. 

فقد جاء في نفس المرجع السابق "قال آخرون: نافق أحد تابعي عيسى (أي يهوذا) وجاء مع اليهود ليدلهم عليه، فلما دخل معهم لأخذه، أَلقى الله عليه شبهه، فأُخذ وقتل وصلب"

(3) وقيل أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على أحد جنود الرومان:

فنقرأ في ذات المرجع "أن اليهود حين اعتقلوا عيسى، أقاموا عليه حارسا. ولكن عيسى رفع إلى السماء بأعجوبة، وألقي شبهه على الحارس، فأخذ وصلب وهو يصرخ ويقول: أنا لست بعيسى"



(4) وذكر الإمام البيضاوي: أنه قيل دخل طيطاوس اليهودي بيتا كان عيسى فيه فلم يجده، فألقى الله عليه شبه عيسى. فلما خرج ظنوا أنه عيسى فأخذوه وصلبوه.



(5) وقيل "إن الله ألقى شبه عيسى على إنسان آخر، فصلب هذا الإنسان بديلا عنه"

                                 (كتاب جامع البيان ص12ـ16)



     فقولوا لي يا من تقولون لنا اين عقولكم : من نصدق من هؤلاء الرواة؟ وماذا نصدق من تلك الروايات؟؟  

    هل الذي وقع عليه شبه المسيح فصلب عوضا عنه هو: سرجس؟ أم يهوذا؟ أم الحارس؟ أم طيطاوس اليهودي أم إنسان آخر؟ أم من؟؟؟؟
اية واحدة تقول ان المسيح لم يمت و شبة لهم  
و ايات تقول انة مات بدليل اقوال علماء المسلمين 
و لحد الان لم يتفقوا على من هو المشبة لليهود 
اين عقولكم انتم يا من تدعون العقلانية ؟؟؟!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل معنى ان التلاميذ شكوا يبقى ان المسيح لم يصلب ؟؟؟ 
التلاميذ شكوا او البعض منهم شك في بادىء الامر بتفكير هل هذا هو معلمنا ؟ ام غيرة 
هل هذا هو يسوع ام غيرة ؟ و اذا اكملت قراءة ما تستند الية من نصوص ستجد انة بعدما شكوا تقدم اليهم يسوع و قال دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء و على الارض لانة علم شكوكهم فطمئنهم انة هو  
هل الفزع دليل عدم الايمان ؟؟؟ لماذا عندما رؤة بعدما قال لهم اني انا هو فسجدوا و بعد الصعود ذهبوا و كرزوا لجميع الامم و قدموا حياتهم فداءأ لما يؤمنوا بة و استشهدوا 
هل اذاكانوا غير متاكدين بما يؤمنوا بة هل كانوا سيستشهدوا و تقطع رؤوسهم مثلا مثل بطرس ؟؟؟

نعم شك توما
يوحنا اصحاح 20/25 (فقال له التلاميذ : رأينا الرب فأجابهم : لا أصدق
حتى أرى المسامير في يديه ....) .
اقرا يا سيد العدد 28 ايضا 
"اجاب توما و قال ربي و الهي قال لة يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا "
ومن اللذي قال انة لا توجد بشارة بالقيامة ؟؟؟؟؟
لا يوجد بشارة واحدة خالية من نبؤات عن قيامة المسيح 
و سوف نفندها  كلها في موضوع منفرد لانها كثيرة 
ارجو منكم ان تبحثوا عن عقولكم مثلما تقولوا لنا اين عقولكم *


----------



## نجم ثاقب (24 يناير 2007)

عزيزي ....
أنا مرجعي القران والسنه فقط .....
لا تدخلنا بفلان قال ولكن الاخر قال .....
نحن عندنا ( لا رهبانية في الاسلام )
أنا قلت أين عقولكم لكى تبعدوا عن النصوص لنكون حياديين .
هل أنت لو كنت مكان التلاميذ لن يحركك ايمانك لتقول : الرب وعد اذا سيكون الوعد ؟؟؟؟
لماذا لم يكونوا أقرب للتصديق وعندهم شك صغير لكى يتأكدوا ؟
بالله عليك يا أخ Avada
نص يخلو من الثقة بالوعد تبرره بما تقول .....
عجيب أمرك ...أريد عقل وركز فقط بشهادة الاناجيل ....
أعطيني رجل واحد هتف وقال : لا بد أن هذا وعد الرب لنا حينما سمع
أنه قام ...ياسيدي اجعل الاحتمالية كبيرة ....افرح ...أسرع له ...ثم تأكد....
ولكن نوح وبكاء ...مفاجأة مذهلة ....عدم التصديق .....
كل الاناجيل أجمعت على تلك المواقف الغريبة من مؤمنين ينتظرون الوعد ....
وهو ليس أي وعد ...وعد من المفروض أنهم يتعطشون له ....
والله ردودهم تناسب أشخاص قد شبه لهم .......
شوية عقل ....
لا ترد لأنك يجب أن ترد ....
لقد قلت لي سابقا أن متى ومرقس شهدا أن اللصان عايرا ....
ولكن الحق المكمل ظهر لينصف الاخر الذي لم يعاير ....
كل الاناجيل هنا تجمع على مفاجأة أحدثها يسوع لأنه مازال حي ....
سؤال يريد جوابا مباشر دون لف ودوران .....
هذه الردود هل تناسب الذين ظنوا أن يسوع مات دون وعد القيامة ؟
أم تناسب من أخذوا وعد القيامة بعد ثلاثة أيام من موته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فقط جواب بسيط من العقل ......
لأن هذا الجواب سيثبت لي هل أنتم موضوعيين أم متعصبين .
وشكرا لك أخي حتى لو كنت متعصبا فيكفيك فخرا أنك مهذب بالفعل في ردودك .
شكرا لك ...بانتظار ردك المباشر المنطقي ...
واذا لم ترد ...فاجعلها بينك وبين نفسك يا صديقي .
أطيب الأمنيات.

            أخوك الذي يحترم أدبك / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Basilius (24 يناير 2007)

*انت مرجعك القران و السنة 
و انا احضرت من القران و السنة 
مجبتش حاجة من بيت ابويا 
انت اللذي قلت ان متى و مرقس شهدا بذلك و لست انا 
و تم الاجابة عليها 
وياريت ما تفسرش الانجيل على مزاجك و هول و نوح و عدم تصديق و الكلام دة  
انا مش عارف مين اللي موضوعي و مين اللي متعصب 
سنفتح موضوع كاملا عن البشارة بالقيامة من كلام السيد المسيح نفسة *​


----------



## Basilius (10 فبراير 2007)

*ينقل الى قسم الرد عن الشبهات 
افتحة هناك يا سيد و ستلقى الاجابة مننا 
بس اولا 
يجب ان تعلم الجاهل اللذي نقلت منة ان يعلم جيدا ان ما تكلم عنة من ان الجسد اللذي مات على الصليب هو ايمان المسيحيين 
و يجب ان يتعلم جيدا ما يقولة عن الناسوت و اللاهوت 
لاني بكل بساطة ارثوذكسي و اؤمن بما تقولة انة يخالف العقيدة الارثوذكسية 
وتحزير عندما يتم طرحة في قسم الرد عن الشبهات 
كل الكلمات المسيئة الموجودة من هروب و يزود الجرعة و الجاهل و اللذي يهزي يجب مسحها 
وتتكلم بادب 
في انتظار طرحة و التاكد من ما هي الطبيعة و ما المقصود بها 
لان اول قصيدتك يا سيد كفر و كذبا و جهلا *


 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ \لَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَ\ذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». 
28وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 

*من اغبى و اجهل الشبهات اللي شفتها في حياتي 
تنم على شخصية جاهلة جدا جدا 
ياريت تاتي بالنص من اولة يا محترم و ما تقطعش و تلفق يا محترم ونرى ماذا يقول المثل *

35ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «حِينَ أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ بِلاَ كِيسٍ وَلاَ مِزْوَدٍ وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةٍ هَلْ أَعْوَزَكُمْ شَيْءٌ؟» فَقَالُوا: «لاَ».
36فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَكِنِ \لآنَ مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذَلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفاً.


*ما تكمل يا محترم للاخر ؟؟؟؟
الشبهة قديمة و تناقشنا فيها مرارا و تكرار 
كمل يا سيد و اعرف نية المسيح يا مدعي 
38  "فقالوا لة يارب هوذا هنا سيفان فقال لهم يكفي "
لو كان يريد الحرب يا مغيب لكان امر كل واحد يشتري سيفا لنفسة و لكن لنننظر ما بعد 
50 "وضرب واحد منهم عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنة اليمنى فاجاب يسوع و قال دعوا الى هذا ولمس اذنة و ابراها "
mat 53  فقال لة يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانة لان كل اللذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون "
عرفت يا مدلس  غرض الرب عندما علم ان لهم سيفين فقط فقال كفى لانهم كافيين لاتمام ما سيحدث و تعليم تلاميذة اسمى مقولة عرفها التاريخ *على فكرة كلامك دة كلة تم الاجابة عنة معك و طردك ثم اتيت بهذا الاسم الاخر بتدليس لتعيد الكرة

*بس حلوة برضة ان المصلوب لم يصلب 
يوحنا 19 18 "حيث صلبوة و صلبوا اثنين اخرين معة من هنا و من هنا و يسوع في الوسط "
يوحنا 19 19 "وكتب بيلاطس عنوانا ووضعة على الصليب "
عاوز تتاكد كمان  انة اتصلب ولم يعلق  
يوحنا 20 25 "فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يدية اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعية في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبة 
27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا "

ملحوظة 
كيف تريد الرد عليك بشرف و انت لا تعرف الشرف 
من اول تقطيعك للنصوص و تدليسك و ادعاءاتك الكاذبة 
وعدم معرفتك حتى بالعقيدة و الطبيعة الالهية هذا هو ايمان المسيحية ان لاهوت اللة لا يموت وكلنا نتفق فيما ذكرتة 
نعم اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت في المسيح بس ياريت تسال صاحبك هل انفصل اللاهوت الالهي عن الجسد البشري عندما مات المسيح على الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حضرتك قرات بس في انجيل مرقس ستجد انة ضفروا اكليل من الشوك و ضربوة بعدما خرج من عند بيلاطس بس الظاهر انك ناقل فقط 

ملاحظة كمان عشان اثبتلك جهلك و كذبك  و ادعائك في نقطة اخرى لان كل شبهاتك تم الاجابة عليها مسبقا في قسم الرد عن الشبهات 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بص حضرتك قلت اية في مسئلة القبض على المسيح في يوحنا 
وطبعا لم يكن الكاتب يعلم أن فى الاناجيل الاخرى ان التلاميذ فروا ربما قبل أن يقبض على يسوع. 
كلمة ربما في النقاش تدل على جهل متقع و الدليل انك لا تاتي بالنصوص كاملة 
نتحداك انك تاتي بالنصوص كاملة يا مزيف مثلما فعلت مع نص هيرودس و نص اعدائي اذبحوهم قدامي 
ياريت تاتي بالنصوص كاملة وبلاش التخريف الاهطل دة 
تقول ان في الاناجيل الاخرى التلاميذ فروا قبل ان يتم القبض على المسيح طيب بص كدة يا مزيف 
متى 26 50 " فقال لة يسوع يا صاحب لماذا جئت حينئذ تقدموا و القوا الايادي على يسوع و امسكوة و اذا واحد من اللذين مع يسوع مد يدة واستل سيفةوضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنة "
مرقس 14 45 فجاء للوقت و تقدم الية قائلا يا سيدي يا سيدي و قبلة فالقوا ايديهم علية و امسكوة فاستل واحد من الحاضرين السيف و ضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنة " 

اة و ياريت كمان يا من تشتم و تقول مسطول 
وبعدين حرب اية يا بني ادم انت اللي كان عاوزها المسيح!!! 
سيفين ليتم ما سوف يحدث في ليلة القبض على المسيح و برا المسيح اذن عبد رئيس الكهنة و قال لبطرس 
ضع سيفك في غمدة لان اللذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون 
اتحداك في نص اعدائي اذبحوهم قدامي ان تاتي بة كاملا 
تحريض على الجحود و الكراهية و الحرب !!!! 

*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اختى الباحثة عن الحق ع اهتمامك بمعرفة الحق وتاكدى ان الحق سوف يحررك واليك هذة المداخلة تثبت لك هل صلب المسيح حقا ؟ ام لا ؟ وارجو منك التعليق والرب قريب لمن يدعوة 
 نعم, صلب المسيح و مات. والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة وأكيدة, نذكر منها ثلاثة أنواع: 

أولاً : النبوءات:

جاءت في العهد القديم نبوءات كثيرة عن موت المسيح. وهذه النبوءات لم يكتبها المسيحيون, بل كتبت قبل مجيء المسيح بمئات السنين. وحفظها اليهود وهم لا يعلمون أن الذي ولد من العذراء مريم في مدينة بيت لحم هو المسيح الذي تكلم عنه أنبياؤهم. ولا زالت هذه النبوءات في العهد القديم الذي هو كتابهم المقدس - ولم يجرؤوا على تحريفها مع أنها تشهد ضدهم. وهذه النبوءات تخبرنا بأن المخلص يموت بديلاً عن الخطاة) إشعياء 53, (وأنهم يثقبون يديه ورجليه) مزمور 22 (أي يصلبونه). وتخبرنا عن الإستهزاء به, وإعطائه خلاً ليشرب إذ عطش وهو على الصليب (مزمور 22 ومزمور 69) وتفاصيل أخرى كثيرة. وحدد النبي دانيال موعد موته فتم حَرْفياً كما تمت النبوءات بكل تفاصيلها. 

 ثانياً : شهادة التاريخ:

إن الذين دونوا لنا الحوادث المتعلقة بموته كانوا شهود عيان, ولم تكن لهم أي مصلحة شخصية في أن يؤلفوا ذلك. والمسيح نفسه أخبرهم مقدما أنه سوف يموت ثم يقوم في اليوم الثالث. وتم هذا فعلاً, وأظهر نفسه لتلاميذه بعد قيامته من الأموات لمدة أربعين يوماً. وهناك مؤرخون عاصروا المسيح وشهدوا لذلك مع أنهم لم يكونوا مسيحيين. 

ثالثاً : العهد الجديد:

هناك دلائل كثيرة في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس تؤيد حقيقة خلاص الإنسان على موت المسيح وقيامته. 

فيقول الرسول بولس: "إن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب (أي كتب الأنبياء التي سبقت, وإنه دفن, وإنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب." (1 كورنثوس 15: 4,3). ويقول أيضاً : "لكن الله بين محبته لنا, لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا (روميه 5:8). و قال عن المسيح أيضاً: "الذي لنا فيه الفداء, بدمه غفران الخطايا" (أفسس 1:7). وهناك آيات كثيرة جداً لا يسعنا المجال لاقتباسها كلها. 

نعم صُلِبَ المسيح ومات. مات من أجل خطايانا وقام. وكل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا.  (أعمال الرسل 10: 43).
مع تحياتى .............. اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## the fog (11 فبراير 2007)

فين المشاركة بتاعتى ياجماعة اتحذفت لية دة ظلم انا وصحت وجهة نظر كل مرة كدة تحزفو الى على مزاجكم بس علشان تعرفو انكم عايزن تعمو قلوبكم عن الحق لية كدة ياعم المدير فعلا هى عادة ولا هاتشتروها​


----------



## Basilius (11 فبراير 2007)

the fog قال:


> فين المشاركة بتاعتى ياجماعة اتحذفت لية دة ظلم انا وصحت وجهة نظر كل مرة كدة تحزفو الى على مزاجكم بس علشان تعرفو انكم عايزن تعمو قلوبكم عن الحق لية كدة ياعم المدير فعلا هى عادة ولا هاتشتروها​




*اسمع يا سيد 
اذا كنت تريد النقاش وليس التهجم الاعمى الجاهل فغير من طريقتك في النقاش اولا 
ثانيا كيف تناقش في اشياء و من الواضح انك تجهلها تماما 
عندما نتناقش معكم في دينكم نناقشكم من تفاسيركم وليس اجتهادات شخصية مننا 
يامحترم مداخلتك من اولها جهلا لان بكل بساطة من لقنك هذا الكلام يجهل تماما ما نقولة عن اللاهوت و الناسوت 
حضرتك كنت تاتي بقطع من النصوص بخباثة مثل شبهتك عن اعدائي اذبحهم امامي وانت لا تجرؤ ان تاتي بالنص كاملا 
اي حق اللذي تتكلم علية وانت لا تعرفة من اول مداخلتك ؟
على فكرة كل المسيحيين يؤمنوا بما قلتة انة لا يؤمن بة الارثوذكس ابقى قول كدة للاستاذ ايوب 
اما جهل من علمك فقد اظهرتة في محاكمة المسيح وانت تجهل كل ما تتكلم عنة 
تقول الم تكن الفرصة لة ليثبت انة اللة ياسيد اثبت المسيح انة الالة و انة الخبز النازل من السماء و تنبا ايضا بما سيحدث لة من صلبا و قيامة 
لا تسمى ما قلتة حقا بل سمية جهلا و كذبا و نقلا اعمى من انسان لا يعلم شيئا عن المسيحية و منقاد وراءة بعضا من العمي 
للمرة الاخيرة اي مداخلة فيها كذب و تدليس و تاليف على مزاجكو ستمحى 
كفاكم  تهجم و كذب *


----------



## Basilius (15 فبراير 2007)

*كل اجابات اسئلتك جاوبنا عليها في قسم الرد عن الشبهات 
تفضل حضرتك مشكورا بتفقدة واذا وجدت ان واحدا من اسئلتك غير مجاب علية تفضل بطرحة 
بس عاوز اقولك حاجة بس 
عندما تهاجم دين لا تستند الى افعال اشخاصة يا سيد يا محترم 
بنات نصارى و مش بنات نصارى 
ولو جعلت نفسي سطحيا مثلك ساقول لك ان الاسلام جعل بناتك ترضع الرجال و بالسنة و الشريعة يا حضرت 
الاسلام جعل بناتك تمارس اللمم و كلة بالقران و السنة يا حضرت 
الاسلام احلهم للمتعة و للمسيار و لملكات اليمين و للنكاح فقط وكلة بالدليل و البرهان من كتبك وياريت تشوف الحوار الاسلامي و ترد اذا عرفت الرد اصلا 
فياريت تطلع اية واحدة من كلام المسيح يقول فيها للمسيحيات اكشفوا عوراتكن و تعروا 
بلاش كلام فاضي 
عاوز اقولك حاجة كمان 
لما تيجي تتناقش في الدين يبقى تعرف عنة كل حاجة احنا مش هنعلمكم 
روح يا سيد واسئل اللي كتبلك ان القسيس بيغفر الذنوب و قولة انت جاهل و مزور 
روح يا سيد واسئل اللي كتبلك ان المسيح قال  ارسلتني قولة مخدتش بالك ان الاب ارسل الكلمة المتجسدة لفداء البشرية لية 
الاختلافات يا سيد مجاب عنها كثيرا و باللذات ما تسمونة اختلاف نسب المسيح بين متى و لوقا 
تفضل تفقد قسم الرد عن الشبهات و الاجابات موجودة و لو عاوز تعلق على الاجابات تفضل بكل سرور 
لكن تهجم بدون علم ماينفعش *


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 فبراير 2007)

*+*


*سلام ونعمه ..*


أشكركم كثيراً يا إخوتى على هذا الحوار الهادىء .. 

و أردت فقط أن أعلق على قول الاخ الحبيب *النجم الثاقب* فى انه سيثبت أن المسيح له كل المجد لم يُصلب من الكتاب المقدس نفسه و من رد فعل التلاميذ ... !!!!!!!!! .. و الحقيقة ان هذا أغرب قول سمعته فى حياتى كلها .. دون أدنى مبالغة .. فكيف تثبت ذلك أخى الحبيب مع وجود ألفاظ قوية وصريحة تؤكد صلب المسيح له كل المجد وفى وجود أشخاص كثيرين يعرفونه حق المعرفة و فى وجود أمه  القديسة العذراء مريم و الشعب اليهودى الذى ظل يتحرك بينهم طيلة ثلاثة وثلاثين عاماً و أربعة أشهر تقريباً ؟؟!!!!!!! ..... أى منطق وعقل يقبل هذا القول ؟! .. الامور اخى الحبيب لا تؤخذ بالقوة و العناد ... فعندما نتحدث عن أمر ما أياً كان هذا الامر .. يجب علينا أن ندعم قولنا بأدلة دامغة وقوية ولا تقبل التأويل .. و خصوصاً لو كان حديثنا هذا فى صلب عقيدة يعتنقها ثلثى العالم منهم المثقفون والعلماء والعباقرة و الفلاسفة و المؤرخون والكُتاب و كثيرين ..

فها أنت أخى الحبيب تأتى لتخبرنا أن الكتاب المقدس يبين أن المسيح لم يُصلب ! .. و بعيداً عن أى عاطفة دينيه أو أى إيمان أعمى .. كيف يقول ذلك كتابنا المقدس ؟! ..

تحياتى الحارة لشخصك و أرجوا أن تتقبل منى كلامى السابق بكل محبة وصدر رحب


----------

